
HTTP status error 451 for legal takedowns is now official - eatitraw
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/12/21/theres-now-an-official-http-status-code-for-legal-takedowns-451/
======
brudgers
451 is "approved for publication". It is not yet an RFC.

Source:
[https://www.mnot.net/blog/2015/12/18/451](https://www.mnot.net/blog/2015/12/18/451)

